# 120 mph limit solution?



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Howdy y'all. Today was the first day I started working on my new (formerly my sister's) 91 240SX LE. When the sun set I found this forum and just spent an hour reading around. I'm too poor right now to add anything major to the 240, but there's plenty of minor work to keep me busy for awhile. The first thing I will spend money on is a custom ECU or whatever it takes to bust that 120 mph fuel cutoff crap. Anyone have any advice? It sure would be sweet if I could just cut one wire...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Get an auto ECU from any DE engine. That does it without disabling your tach or speedo. I think there is a wire that you ahve to crossover on the install, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Get an auto ECU from any DE engine. That does it without disabling your tach or speedo. I think there is a wire that you ahve to crossover on the install, but I'm not sure which one.


since his is a 91 LE, doesnt it have the E not DE?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

89-90 E, 91+ DE


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks all. Before I go blindly rummaging through the local junkyards, if anyone has a source please let me know. If anyone has an exact description/part number please let me know. I only have the service manual for my car.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I used the Apex Rev meter to eliminate the speed cut on one of my cars. I believe Greddy also makes something as well... Or get a JWT ECU.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You can also cut the wire leading to the ECU:


240sx.org said:


> After reading the first solution I looked into finding a simpler solution. Best of all, everything can be done at the computer. My car is a 89 with a 96 ka24de, but all the wiring and computer is 92. On my computer, there is a yellow wire with green stripe, 8th one over from right on harness. This is the vehicle speed sensor signal. Cut that wire. That is it. If you have a California car I think it will trigger a code, but for the rest of us, it is an easy trick. Your speedometer will still work because the signal comes from the tranny, goes to the gauges, THEN feeds the computer. I had to find a solution because my car comes very close to the speed limiter at the end of the 1/4. If anyone can beat the revlimiter let me know. I'm working on it.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Buy the Greddy Speed Limiter Cut from phase2motortrend for $60...I think you plug it in your ECu but im not sure...I'm going to buy it soon to get rid of my speed cut


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> 89-90 E, 91+ DE


there were some 91s that had the E.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> there were some 91s that had the E.


More like 90 overstock... Weren't that many... Its as common as a skyline out here


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> there were some 91s that had the E.



NEVER.....you should know this better than anyone dude.... we are not talking about the Stanza.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

What wire would you cut to elimante the speed limter.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> What wire would you cut to elimante the speed limter.


The one that comes from the speedometer in the gauge cluster to the ECU. I think it's the fourth from the right on the top row on 91-94 ECU's.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> What wire would you cut to elimante the speed limter.


i hope you dont plan on keeping the car on the road after you do that. you just need a piggy back system, its a lot safer.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Read my post. Top eliminate the rev limiter, just cut the middle two wires coming from the tranny., it's on www.240sx.org as well.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Why wont i be able to stay on the road if i cut the wire will it kill my speedo and my tachometer?
Also if i cut the two wires on the tranny wont they take away my tachometer? 
 Ill look into the piggy back thing or another safer route then taking away my speedo and my tach.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You will still have your tach and speedo if you cut the correct wire.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i just really think its stupid to do that, unless its a race car, seriously, unless its going to be track only, you dont need to go over 100, and i doubt you'll make it there without the cops coming after you. and beleive me, they can go a lot faster than 120.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

ive hit my cut off speed plenty of times and i havent been pulled over ever im just smart about doing it and not doing it on busy roads. So if i cut that wire it wont hurt any of the gauges it just takes the speed limter off.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i really dont know what the hell you guys talk about speed limiter.......u hit top on my s13 and i still hit the gas and the revs go higher, meaning its still going up and up and up..... i tested with another friend that has a 04 neon SE, and they mark 140 mph i think......he said he was hitting above 120 and still was behind me for a good while.....no this was not done on the public streets like some idiots do..........we did it in the airport! jajajaja......well the part that is no longer in use....


Kids dont try this at home! all this was done by profesionals :fluffy:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, I wish I was a cop. You guys would make the job exciting.
1). Don't go 120. The speedometer goes up to 115 on the 89-90, and up to 110 on the 91-94. That's where you should stop, unless you're driving an incredibly modded track car or race car.
2). You can easily avoid all the cutting of wires by just doing what Cap'n Krollio stated above: use any DE auto ECU. I have a 1997 auto ECU, and although I'm not dumb enough to go that fast, there is no speed limiter. None of the Auto DOHC ECU's have speed limiters, and they'll all work. You can probably get one for like $50.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

But the '97 is OBD-II and all s13's are OBD-I. Does it not make a difference?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> But the '97 is OBD-II and all s13's are OBD-I. Does it not make a difference?


Yeah, I only use that ECU because I have a 1997 engine. It _might_ be possible to use the OBD-II ECU with the S13 KA24DE, but I've never tried it. If you have an S13, you might as well just get OBD-I. 1995 S14 also used OBD-I.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, I only use that ECU because I have a 1997 engine. It _might_ be possible to use the OBD-II ECU with the S13 KA24DE, but I've never tried it. If you have an S13, you might as well just get OBD-I. 1995 S14 also used OBD-I.


 why do you have a 97 motor? they dont have very aggressive cams, but anyway cutting wires on the tranny will either A. cut the speed limiter but the car will still shut off at 5k rpms or B. no working guages but no cutoff at all but i dont know bout the DE ecu i might look into that lol when i get a damn motor

GIMME A KA24E bishes i need it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

The wires will just eliminate the 4th and 5th gear rev limiter. In order to eliminate the speed limiter, there will be another wire to cut coming from the tranny, but you will lose the speedo. Cutting the wire at the ECU will just eliminate the speed cut but will keep your gauges.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

For 60 bucks, I'd just get the Greddy unit. Or you could get the rev/speed meter GP from A'PEXI, it costs more, but it does more stuff too, that's a good way to go too.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> why do you have a 97 motor? they dont have very aggressive cams, but anyway cutting wires on the tranny will either A. cut the speed limiter but the car will still shut off at 5k rpms or B. no working guages but no cutoff at all but i dont know bout the DE ecu i might look into that lol when i get a damn motor
> 
> GIMME A KA24E bishes i need it


Non aggressive cams? My friend Jim Wolf had something to say about that.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I think he was comparing them to the 91 cams, but they would still be no match for JWT cams.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

greddy speed limiter cut @ phase2motortrend $60


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

ckykm said:


> greddy speed limiter cut @ phase2motortrend $60


I would just get the speed limiter cut


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I think he was comparing them to the 91 cams, but they would still be no match for JWT cams.


 yeah i was. the 91 had very aggressive stock cams


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> yeah i was. the 91 had very aggressive stock cams


91-92.
Not that aggressive. Not that much different


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Startours7 said:


> 91-92.
> Not that aggressive. Not that much different


better than the rest of the KA stock cams


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> better than the rest of the KA stock cams


Well, I have JWT cams, so whatever. Also, asking me why I would want a 1997 motor is irrelevant. I bought it because it was only $300. It was a good place to make a build from.
And why would you buy the limiter when you could cut the right wires and resolve the problem for free? Just check out Kaptain Krollio's earlier posts. He knows what he's talking about. Also, a DE auto ECU is cheaper than $60, most likely.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

how do you feel the JWT cams? how much hp does it give you


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Non aggressive cams? My friend Jim Wolf had something to say about that.


PDM Racing has a good pair of street cams,too...


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

Got the JWT ECU and it solved everything and made the car run better all around. Thanks for the comments and feedback.


----------

